# TVER | South City Development | 22 fl | 17 fl | U/C



## Oswald_Tver (Dec 26, 2012)

Tver is a developing city in the western part of Russia. Main projects are sutuated to the south of Tver, where many apartment buildings are being built. Highest of them is Brusilovo district with 22-floor apartments - highest in the city. There are also 17-floor apartment blocks produced by one of the largest russian construction companies. Their Mamulino district contains facilities for citizens like shops, schools, stadiums etc. Also there is a future project of a 25-story building which could become highest in the whole state of Tverskaya Oblast. Though, it's renders are still a big secret. 

That's our city.

Photos below:


----------

